# Teeth Problem! In one year old!



## MilesMomma (Feb 5, 2013)

Miles, my baby boy who turns one on Feb 12th has some teeth problems. I took him to the Vet this morning and it didn't help at all! 

Inside his mouth his right side is fine, he has one retained puppy tooth causing no issues, but on the left side is another story. He has no adult teeth in between his molars and his front.

I thought maybe they were just growing in but the Vet said the ones in his mouth are actually puppy teeth, and the gums are swollen from inflammation. He thinks maybe its because Miles adult teeth are starting to grow in, but hes not sure.

He said to give it another 6 months, and then come back and he will pull them. I trust Vets, but I just moved across the country and I just want to see if he knows what he is talking about, or if waiting could make Miles uncomfortable.

Right now he is in no pain, sadly he is a 2lb 11oz Chi. He wasn't supposed to be so small. He was supposed to be 4 lbs, but he is a picky eater, which is not to do with his left side, he just doesn't like to eat the same things over and over haha. 

I am wondering what I should do, its hard not to worry about him, since he only has stubs for teeth, and I worry it could affect his health, and being so small, its even scarier! He is just the sweetest little boy. I am just really tight on money right now from moving, and really don't wanna go to another Vet and waste money hearing the same thing!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Your vet should have taken an x-ray of his mouth to see if there are adult teeth up in the gums. There might not be. Brody only has 21 teeth. A normal dog has 42 teeth. His just didn't come in. He also is missing the premolars between his canines and his molars. (You can see the gap on his siggy). It doesn't affect his eating/chewing at all.

However, since you are aware that your pup doesn't have good dentition, I'd start in on a vigorous oral care program in order to preserve the teeth he does have. You can start by brushing his teeth with a product such as petzyme. Get him used to that ASAP. 

Brody doesn't have all the teeth he should have... but the ones he does have are pearly white! Oral care goes a long way in keeping his mouth and teeth healthy. I agree that waiting 6 months would be OK. But if you don't get definite answers, then have an x-ray done and find out exactly what teeth he does have.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

When I had Ruffio neutered they took x-rays of his teeth. He still had alot of baby teeth. They pulled out baby teeth that were crowding his other teeth and left the one that did not have adult teeth coming in, she said those have no adult teeth coming in so she left the baby ones there. I would have an x-ray done and have the baby teeth that have adult teeth coming in under them pulled out


----------

